# Which distro for 192 mb ram?



## Stephen (Nov 3, 2008)

I have this old computer, 256 mb ram (64mb used by graphics) and an Athlon XP 2400+ (2 GHz).

I was wondering what distro I should replace XP with because it can't even play something as simple as free rider without freezing everything 5 seconds.

I was thinking maybe Xubuntu 8.10? I've tried Ubuntu and Kubuntu 8.10 but obviously they don't work too well. I've also got the previous version of Vector Linux except that isn't near as good as they make it out to be.

Any suggestions? I don't really want to use an old version of anything either.


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

maybe damn small linux


----------



## Stephen (Nov 3, 2008)

Eeek, I have a copy of that from 2006, I hate it lol


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

haha i see, ubuntu is actually a preety big os really.. thats why i was suggesting DSL x


----------



## Stephen (Nov 3, 2008)

According to the Xubuntu site it needs 192 mb ram to install so I might get around to downloading and trying that sometime. I'll wait until the end of the month because my download limit reset at the start of November and I've already used like 2.5 gb (12 gb limit)


----------



## panchoman (Nov 3, 2008)

alright man, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Easy Rhino (Nov 3, 2008)

my first thought is "damn small linux" but i guess you hate that distro. you could always just install the most stripped down version of ubuntu. simply install the "alternative disk" and run through the command line to get up fluxbox as your window manager. you shouldnt have a problem then.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 3, 2008)

There is also Puppy Linux to consider.


----------



## Error 404 (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes, Puppy Linux is awesome! Go for that, it is (IMO) much better than DSL. Its easy to configure, there's online guides to installing it, and the UI is quite good as well.
It'll run easily on 192 MB of RAM.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Nov 3, 2008)

What about a memory upgrade? Plenty of people who basically throw away 256MB modules, be they PC100/133 or DDR.


----------



## Stephen (Nov 3, 2008)

I wish I knew people who threw away DDR ram! Even on ebay it's about $20 - $30 Australian dollars.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 3, 2008)

Maybe get with thebeephaha. He has a box full of ram that he may sell you. I remember him listing the box for $40 USD. Just figuring I mention it ....

Puppy Linux is your best bet though if you don't like DSL.


----------



## Swansen (Nov 3, 2008)

http://bengross.com/smallunix.html

Theres a list of minimalist Linux distros.  It wasn't on that list but i highly recommend Arch Linux, its a really solid distro.


----------



## francis511 (Nov 3, 2008)

Puppy = small but perfectly formed. A lot of the main distros will work in 128 mb TBH


----------



## Swansen (Nov 3, 2008)

francis511 said:


> A lot of the main distros will work in 128 mb TBH



Most definitely, and even more so if your configure them accordingly.


----------



## pepsi71ocean (Nov 15, 2008)

I currently use puppy linux, and i love it. It loads into a computer with 384MB of ram, idk how much for integrated graphics, and a 2.8GHz cpu. it was a crappy emachine.

But if you have any questions feel free to ask. I use it as a business computer. so i use Gnumeric, Geany etic.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd install Windows 98 SE.  It'll run the older games without problems and fully updated, uses no more than 50 MiB RAM.  I am running it on a 750 MHz Athlon w/ 192 MiB and it plays most older games great (copyright of about 2002 and older).


----------



## Katanai (Nov 15, 2008)

Dude I would give you 128MB but you are just too far away. Yeah Windows 98 is an option if you are willing to go through some blue screens. Dunno about puppy but I hate DSL too, there's no way to make flash work on that POS.


----------

